# how should i go about new contracts



## mengle (Dec 17, 2014)

Next winter 15/16 season i want to get more commercial work i.e. a&p or shiprites or large lot such as a trucking yard. My question is how do I approach a company for my services if they are not actively searching one out? Who should i talk to in the company and how should i approach the company. Any help is appreciated thank you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They are always looking.If it's a single location send in a bid " attn" property manager.Then call in few days for feedback.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Cold calling...


----------

